# Lets see stuff youd.built, modified or fabricate.. ect



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

let see pic's of plows, trucks, sander,beds, headache racks,and any thing else you've built, modified or fabricate!!!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

anyone ever break off a rear ram mount on a boss plow?
this is how I fixed it after the 3rd time


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

floors on my international
looking back, makes me wonder how I this was a normal feasible task


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Here are some pics of a stainless steel sander platform I built a few years ago.

It went a long way to preserving the Iroquois dump body that is on the truck during the warmer months. It only takes about 4 hours to remove and store the dump body and then mount the platform and sander.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm working on a new bumper for my '98 this week. Picked up a heavy bumper off an old Stahl utility bed for $40 (new Dodge bumper is $300). The old bumper was rusting away to nothing. Working on cutting it down, and patching it up. Gotta get the mounts worked out and paint. I'll try to remember to take some pics to put up when I get some paint on it.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Here are some pictures of a truck that I built recently. I had the old 88 Inty S model since 97. I bought this 2006 Inty 7500 dump truck, we stretched the frame and moved the axel back 16''. We refurbed the 14ft dumping rack body we custom built back in 97 and then reinstalled it on the 06 7500. This is the 3rd cab and chassis that I have had this body on it's great for hauling mulch as I can get 22 yds on it, it will haul 10 yds of loam etc.. and with the side extensions she'll carry about 30 yds of snow.

With the exception of painting the cab we did everything else in house.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's what I've got so far. Not much compared to some of these other projects, but it's what I'm working on now.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Here is my latest project. I picked up this 98 International 2554 with 110k on it. It has a mechanical DT466 in it and the cab and frme on it are solid in all the right places. So far I have sandblasted the front plow, wing plow and linkage, front plow frame, rear pintle plate, rewired the taillights and added reverse lights. This summer the plan is to get the frame, wheels, hubs etc... sand blasted and painted and will most likely paint the cab red and look for a 10yd V-box or and all season dump to replace the current dump-body.

Before pics....


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Here are some of the after pics....

This truck is one of the three that I run for Mass Highway. It has an 11 Everest plow with an 11 Everest wing-plow.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

This is a picture of the 7500 in the above thread all outfitted with plow gear. I took it the day we had to go for our Ma Hwy seasonal pre-inspection back in October.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice lookin trucks, BigDog. Good work!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice job on the projects /restorations..
Big Dog have you put the trip shoes back on that Everest yet? It wont trip correctly without them.Too nice a blade to destroy...


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Oshkosh;1429801 said:


> Nice job on the projects /restorations..
> Big Dog have you put the trip shoes back on that Everest yet? It wont trip correctly without them.Too nice a blade to destroy...


I haven't because MA Hwy doesn't want them but I'd like to put them on. Why won't it trip properly without them? We have only used the set-up once since I bought it in November and haven't had any issues but it was only for 8 hours and where they sent us there isn't anything to hit.

I'd love to have a valid reason to tell them why I need to run them.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice looking trucks Mr Salmon. 

Especially for a guy from Mass.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*All plows with that trip design*



Big Dog D;1430062 said:


> I haven't because MA Hwy doesn't want them but I'd like to put them on. Why won't it trip properly without them? We have only used the set-up once since I bought it in November and haven't had any issues but it was only for 8 hours and where they sent us there isn't anything to hit.
> 
> I'd love to have a valid reason to tell them why I need to run them.


The shoes arnt designed to run on the ground.
They should be adjusted about an inch to an inch and a half off of the ground so when the plow trips it sets on the shoes as it rides up the spring travel and rides on the shoes over whatever tripped it to begin with..
Without the shoes to skid along on it trips only so far and then is riggid and something has to give at that point.
I destroyed a Frink because I had no shoes and it wasnt able to trip as designed.I learned the hard way 
I am sure Madigans or Fairfields could explain it better...
It only takes one funky catch and it could be twisted.....


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

GREAT LOOKING PROJECTS!!!! i my self do a ton of this stuff but aways forget to snap some pic's lol . keep the pics coming !!!!!!!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice trucks Big Dog....Why did you take the Dump body off the 7500 when you bought it? It looked fine in the first pic.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The head ache rack I built for my 2002 Chevy 1500. I also made a bed mat out of a conveyor belt.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I built a drop rack for my 4-wheeler and my cousin built me an auger holder for ice fishing.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

building this bumper for friends e-350 van.

main section 6" C-channel 3/16" thick.

sides and main faces 8" C-channel 1/2" thick

braced in back for corners . and lots more foot room in center step.

only sticks out 1.5" more than stock and hanges down 1" more than stock.

going to get black paint on expanded metal center that unbolts. then ford flat dark gray tinted spray on bedliner with light texture not chunky.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

few more 

got to extend the hitch out as it was to short even with stock bumper.

expanded metal unbolts to do clean out if packed in real bad as he is a farmer and gets in/out a lot. plus makes it so i can paint it black to stand out a bit.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

why does the top of the bumper bolt on?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

alldayrj;1430651 said:


> why does the top of the bumper bolt on?


Thinking same thing why?? Think look better if weld top on must be a reason he did that way


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

cwby_ram;1429743 said:


> Nice lookin trucks, BigDog. Good work!


Thanks



Oshkosh;1430134 said:


> The shoes arnt designed to run on the ground.
> They should be adjusted about an inch to an inch and a half off of the ground so when the plow trips it sets on the shoes as it rides up the spring travel and rides on the shoes over whatever tripped it to begin with..
> Without the shoes to skid along on it trips only so far and then is riggid and something has to give at that point.
> I destroyed a Frink because I had no shoes and it wasnt able to trip as designed.I learned the hard way
> ...


I will put them back on before the next storm. Thanks for the info I appreciate it. Thumbs Up



Jelinek61;1430247 said:


> Nice trucks Big Dog....Why did you take the Dump body off the 7500 when you bought it? It looked fine in the first pic.


Because it was a 12ft. dump body that could hold about 14yds. That is a receipe for being severely overweight all the time. Plus with the tailgate it wouldn't be condusive to landscaping out of. We use the truck for mulching, material & tool transport, brush, demo, trash etc......all things that a gate would make difficult to get in and out of the body. I took the body and hoist off and sold it for $6500 to help make the math on the truck work better. The truck appeared to have a tag axel on it that the previous owner removed from it before the truck was re-poed.

I liked that truck because it was 350hp w/10spd and nice heavy specs. I prefer to set my trucks up that way. I also have a 2000 International 2554 dump with a 8yd dump body on it. That truck has a DT466 that is 325 hp with a 8LL and it basicly is a 38k gvw truck derated to 33k gvw.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

dfd9;1430065 said:


> Nice looking trucks Mr Salmon.
> 
> Especially for a guy from Mass.


As David Lee Roth would have sung ............_Just another Masshole_


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

bolted on for diffrent look and replaceable as most beefy bumpers like this will wear out/rust out the top before the rest. 

and i had time to make it bolt on .


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Great looking fab jobs.


----------



## sparksrides (Dec 1, 2008)

my first attempt at a headache rack


----------



## sparksrides (Dec 1, 2008)

I got this spreader out of the trash and made this swing away mount


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

sparksrides;1431897 said:


> I got this spreader out of the trash and made this swing away mount


If you move that power connector to the right side you wouldn't have to disconnect the cable when you need to swing it open.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

This is my meyer mount









said meyer mount is NOT made for my truck








(my welding has drasticly improved since then)

ill be honest with you. i dont know if the a frame is a western. but im sure,,, i think the blade itself is western, the pump is western. the lift frame is from a realy realy realy old western. from back when pumps were under the hood.









you can kinda see how it works here


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

wanted some extensions


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

hope noone minds, i made a hitch for my bike. thinkin of mounting a wooden back plow to it


----------



## LoudnLifted88 (Dec 5, 2011)

here is my back rack i home made along with a rear bumper for my stepside that we made


----------



## LoudnLifted88 (Dec 5, 2011)

the rear bumper on my 98


















and the rear bumper on my 88 its not finished yet though


----------



## TheLawnRanger2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Not as fancy as some of you, but this is a 6.5 Meyers from an old scout that I re-did for my brothers Ventrac. Patched all the holes in the frame, new mold board, and mount.


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

i like it all


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

what about this one?


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is my rendition of the Sno-Ex 1875 anti bridging spec i did last year. Flows alot more material with less stress and auger jambing .

Very simple mod here folks, just flip the baffles . 4 pcs. of Angle iron and the oem bolts . I used to have an SE1875 gate spreader and it had the same feature which you couldn't jamb it with 2a or 2b stone wet or dry .

It really swollows the load


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

RepoMan1968;1432642 said:


> Here is my rendition of the Sno-Ex 1875 anti bridging spec i did last year. Flows alot more material with less stress and auger jambing .
> 
> Very simple mod here folks, just flip the baffles . 4 pcs. of Angle iron and the oem bolts . I used to have an SE1875 gate spreader and it had the same feature which you couldn't jamb it with 2a or 2b stone wet or dry .
> 
> It really swollows the load


what is it? have an overall pic?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

birddseedd;1432698 said:


> what is it? have an overall pic?


Tailgate Salter.
http://www.snowexproducts.com/salt-spreaders/sp-1875


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

TheLawnRanger2;1432341 said:


> Not as fancy as some of you, but this is a 6.5 Meyers from an old scout that I re-did for my brothers Ventrac. Patched all the holes in the frame, new mold board, and mount.


Awesome job! The ventrac looks angry in the second pic. LOL


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

saltdogg 2000


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Ford Flatbed dump. See link in sig.for build.









Headache rack. See link in sig.for build up.









Hitch light.See sig for link.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Old school 8ft Diamond plow to Fisher MM1 set up. See link in sig. for build.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

8-71 blown big block chevy jet boat. Home made injector plate and fuel rails.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

More of boat.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Engine run in stand.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Dance cage above stairs at a club I used to bounce at.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Now that the rest of us are no longer willing to post our inferior projects, looks good TJS!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Mark13;1432907 said:


> Now that the rest of us are no longer willing to post our inferior projects, looks good TJS!


I was just thinking the same thing before I got down to your comment. :laughing:

That dance stand is missing something.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Banksy;1432909 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing before I got down to your comment. :laughing:
> 
> That dance stand is missing something.


I am looking but cannot find any.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

TJS;1432922 said:


> I am looking but cannot find any.


It's missing one of these. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=19097&page=243


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Banksy;1432909 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing before I got down to your comment. :laughing:
> 
> That dance stand is missing something.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

birddseedd;1432989 said:


>


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Mark13;1433008 said:


>


:laughing:.....:laughing:......:laughing:


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice projects everbody


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Mark13;1433008 said:


>


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

birddseedd;1432989 said:


>





birddseedd;1433334 said:


>


You have a truck... why do you put yourself (and others) at risk by towing that stuff with a bike that was never intended to do so? I certainly hope you didn't go over the road with that motorcycle's front wheel hanging off the trailer like in the first video?

And, with all the flak you've taken here about different things, why would you even post something like that?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

MarkEagleUSA;1433350 said:


> You have a truck... why do you put yourself (and others) at risk by towing that stuff with a bike that was never intended to do so? I certainly hope you didn't go over the road with that motorcycle's front wheel hanging off the trailer like in the first video?
> 
> And, with all the flak you've taken here about different things, why would you even post something like that?


my bike is not a typical sport bike. in alot of cases its not actually classified as sport. itw safer thanbyou would think

if you think that is bad google goodwing tow.

i hauled the other bike about 1.5 hours. i did end up lowering the front wheel next to the tongue where it was much more stable.

i towed 2 jut skis down the road. was i couldent realy get above 40.

usually all i tow with it is a small trailer abtad bit bigger than your average manufacturer made motorcycle trailer.

i hauled my dogs once. strappee their crate to the trailer. they didnt mindbone bit.

i also towed a tourtise, ground tiller, a small spead boat, commercial lawn equipment (that really gets looks).

i want to load a jet ski into the water, but landings are slippery, i dono if itl happen. maybe with the old stand up kind. few hundred lbs vs newer ones at half a ton.

what can i say? everyone has their own fettish.

i keep hitting "b" instead of " " on my pda for some reason. dont thinkbthe to tips of my thumbs are perfectly round


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Let's keep on track and not get this thread locked like the other one.

Vid of the Blown Jet boat in 09. Before a dyno session and only 6 lbs of boost. In '10 dyno session and 11 lbs of boost and 750HP.


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

no one else on this whole site ever built any thing !!!


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

GMD1984;1436034 said:


> no one else on this whole site ever built any thing !!!


I have!!! Just have to upload the pics....


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

After seeing what TJS has done I think everyone was afraid to post what they've built.

Here is a few pics of my 77 F-250 with a cummins. I did the entire swap in my garage with not near enough tools and some day it will look much nicer. But for now it's a blast to drive and gets a ton of looks.










Here it is hauling the replacement 7.3 for my 2001.


----------



## Slushpuppy (Jan 20, 2007)

4wydnr;1436976 said:


> After seeing what TJS has done I think everyone was afraid to post what they've built.
> 
> Here is a few pics of my 77 F-250 with a cummins. I did the entire swap in my garage with not near enough tools and some day it will look much nicer. But for now it's a blast to drive and gets a ton of looks.
> 
> ...


Thats my dream project one day!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Headache rack we put together.




























Video-Check it Out!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

H&HPropertyMait;1437130 said:


> Headache rack we put together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love it. gotta make me one of those


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

birddseedd;1437262 said:


> i love it. gotta make me one of those


Thanks man!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

makes up for the jet black truck in the middle of the night


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

4wydnr;1436976 said:


> After seeing what TJS has done I think everyone was afraid to post what they've built.
> 
> Here is a few pics of my 77 F-250 with a cummins. I did the entire swap in my garage with not near enough tools and some day it will look much nicer. But for now it's a blast to drive and gets a ton of looks.
> 
> ...


Cool project. I have more.ussmileyflag
T.J.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

4wydnr;1436976 said:


> After seeing what TJS has done I think everyone was afraid to post what they've built.


Uh yeah, have you seen what happens when I get turned loose with a welder? :laughing:



TJS;1437558 said:


> Cool project. I have more.ussmileyflag
> T.J.


That's quite all right, we'll take your word for it. Our self esteem is already low enough.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

H&HPropertyMait;1437130 said:


> Headache rack we put together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any more pics of this light rack? Something up close, i think im in love!!!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

ServiceOnSite;1437646 said:


> Do you have any more pics of this light rack? Something up close, i think im in love!!!


Give me a day or 2 and I will post some up here for you!

Thanks, it has a lot of time in it.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

birddseedd;1437428 said:


> makes up for the jet black truck in the middle of the night


Sure Does!! haha


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

ServiceOnSite;1437646 said:


> Do you have any more pics of this light rack? Something up close, i think im in love!!!


Here ya go bud


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Continued


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

TJS;1437558 said:


> Cool project. I have more.ussmileyflag
> T.J.


I would like to see some more, Post them up.:salute:


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

real nice jod on the bckrack do u have a video pf it at night??


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Morrissey snow removal service;1438166 said:


> real nice jod on the bckrack do u have a video pf it at night??


Thanks, I put a video link on my first posting, I can get one pitch black night if you want to see it.


----------



## <Benchmark> (Jan 22, 2012)

H&HPropertyMait;1437670 said:


> Give me a day or 2 and I will post some up here for you!
> 
> Thanks, it has a lot of time in it.


Looks Sweet i like that alot but how did you mount it to the bed?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

<Benchmark>;1438286 said:


> Looks Sweet i like that alot but how did you mount it to the bed?


Just some bolts to the bed.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i wana make one next year. think ill make it stick out beyond the truck so i can mount some lights on the front too.

might even mount a couple flood lights front and back. good idea?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

birddseedd;1438330 said:


> i wana make one next year. think ill make it stick out beyond the truck so i can mount some lights on the front too.
> 
> might even mount a couple flood lights front and back. good idea?


That's not a bad idea, I like them recessed to avoid being broken off or snagged and it looks really clean. but ya that doesn't sound like a bad idea.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

H&HPropertyMait;1438336 said:


> That's not a bad idea, I like them recessed to avoid being broken off or snagged and it looks really clean. but ya that doesn't sound like a bad idea.


recessed definatly looks better. but more light is better. see me from the front and back. might even put some lights on the outside. make my truck look like a frickin runway

:salute:


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

H&H has my vote on best build


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Manual tubing bender to hydraulic conversion I did. I can bend .250 wall 2" tubing in about 13 seconds greater than 180 degrees. I have 3 dies so far. Buying more as I need them.










See video. I have since made a chain guard for it as well.


----------



## <Benchmark> (Jan 22, 2012)

birddseedd;1438349 said:


> H&H has my vote on best build


yup you said it


----------



## fordman22 (Dec 12, 2011)

the mount came off a 88 bronco and went on my 99 f250. I could probaly hoist the truck into a tree by that mount


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

<Benchmark>;1438529 said:


> yup you said it


Thanks guys! Im glad you guys on here can appreciate then attention to detail.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is another video with everything on, on a cloudy day.


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

great pic's every one thank you pls keep them coming i love getting ideas and seing peoples work


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

any thing else ?


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

GMD1984;1449833 said:


> any thing else ?


I'll get some pics up of the finished product of my bumper here soon, bet I've got some others too. Life's just been crazy here lately. Maybe later tonight.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

GMD1984;1449833 said:


> any thing else ?


I broke the insulator for the positive lead on my motor, had to wrap it with electrical tape to make the motor work. does that count?


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

cwby_ram;1449835 said:


> I'll get some pics up of the finished product of my bumper here soon, bet I've got some others too. Life's just been crazy here lately. Maybe later tonight.


you get them pics of ur bumper yet?


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

anyone else doing any building , modifying or fabricateing. act with this snow less winter???


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

to the top!!!


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

hey GMD1984 looks like your in my neck of the woods


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

meyer22288;1609944 said:


> hey GMD1984 looks like your in my neck of the woods


Wear abouts are you ?


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

i actually live in wingdale but im from katonah. almost all my accounts are in bedford/katonah area.


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

meyer22288;1610044 said:


> i actually live in wingdale but im from katonah. almost all my accounts are in bedford/katonah area.


Yeah most of my accounts are in cross river and south salem ... I think I know who you acualy .


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

it seems my fiance and ur girlfriend go way back. small world lol


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

guess i should contribute something. project we did about 5 years back. modified a 8ft western conventional blade and a-frame to run on my fisher mm1 headgear


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nevermind cant get pics to upload tonight


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

*Bolt In Frame Strengtheners*

I wanted a class 5 hitch that I could load up without doing damage to my frame in my truck. I read that guys who put too much tongue weight on their rigs ripped out the weak c-channel lower sections on these trucks, so I decided to try out my new welder. I've only welded as a hobby, so it's not pretty, but it functions well.

Here's the first two sections that were fit to the inner c-channel.










I fabbed a cross brace to connect the top and bottom of the strengthener










Glued it all together










Continued on the next post


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Painted them up to protect them from the elements



















and then bolted them in place. With the top of the c-channel of the frame and the bottom all held together, it's much less likely that I'll have a tear out of the frame as I've seen elsewhere.










I need more practice with my welder.....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

*Seal / race installer*

On short notice, I needed a race installer / seal installer for my rear diff hubs on my behemoth. Since I had extra races sitting around, I figured I'd make something, vs using a brass punch as I've done for the last couple of decades doing this kind of work.

So I took an old race, cut a groove in it, squeezed it together, and made a new "smaller diameter" circle of steel. This would allow the installation of the new race without getting the tool stuck in the hub.










Welded a crossbar to it










The cross bar was cleaned up by removing the ends that overhung the diameter of the race and then a new "handle" of steel was installed. On this drum there are two different size bearings, so I made up two tools to do the job.










After the race was installed, I installed the new seal with the same tool. Turns out to be the perfect seal installer as well...


----------



## K&L Salting (Dec 2, 2005)

*Plowing under semi trailers*

I do large warehouses and needed a plow to clear snow out from under the trailers. 
This one is a folding plow thay allows the tractor to do more then just removing snow from under the trailers. This warehouse has parking for several hundred trailers.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;1610646 said:


> On short notice, I needed a race installer / seal installer for my rear diff hubs on my behemoth. Since I had extra races sitting around, I figured I'd make something, vs using a brass punch as I've done for the last couple of decades doing this kind of work.
> 
> So I took an old race, cut a groove in it, squeezed it together, and made a new "smaller diameter" circle of steel. This would allow the installation of the new race without getting the tool stuck in the hub.
> 
> ...


Nice job! Almost as if I did it!


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Plow light riser and spreader project.










See link for build.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=140768&highlight=plow+light+risers


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Homemade pusher out of a fisher plow


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

K&L Salting;1618241 said:


> I do large warehouses and needed a plow to clear snow out from under the trailers.
> This one is a folding plow thay allows the tractor to do more then just removing snow from under the trailers. This warehouse has parking for several hundred trailers.


looks like its made to hook something to the right side was well?


----------

